# FREE Valentines Day Card (Or any kind of card)



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2012)

Register with www.cardtown.com

You will receive £5 free credit - Standard cards are £2.99 and delivery is £1.80

- Create your account
- Click ‘Add Prepay Credit’
- Enter the code *LOVEFIVE* into the prepay voucher box - click 'Redeem'

Click on 'My Account' and your balance should say £5


----------



## STEINER (3 Feb 2012)

nice one, ordered a card for 14th Feb.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2012)

Sweet! Me too (and not for myself either!)


----------



## Knuttell (8 Feb 2012)

Nice personalised card arrived this morning in plenty of time for Hallmark day...

Cost to me zip.Good work fella!


----------



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2012)

Glad it worked, mine was dispatched today


----------

